# would this diet be clean bulking?



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Just looking for bit of help with this diet too see what your opinions on it are struggle with eating solid foods ill post diet up see what use think of it feel free tweek all help is appreciated !

Have dropped carbs from 100g to 75g and going to up cardio as its been non existent try lose bit fat from belly and still gain muscle all help welcome cheers.

M1-100g oats 2scoops of whey 2 table spoons of olive oil 400ml skimmed milk

M2-200g+ of chicken/steak/beef ham 75g rice/wholemeal pasta 2g fish oil

M3- same as meal 2

M4- same as meal 1

post workout 2scoops of whey 50g malto

M5 same as meal 2

Bed shake 2scoops of whey 400ml milk 50g peanut butter


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

What is clean bulking meant to mean?! Its an oxymoron either you are bulking or you are not. Bulk means fat and muscle. Why not just eat enough to cover work outs and slowly grow lean tissue so you don't need to diet in the future.

You miss vegetables and fruit this is what jumps out at me.


----------



## davyb (May 14, 2008)

glasgow_mm said:


> Just looking for bit of help with this diet too see what your opinions on it are struggle with eating solid foods ill post diet up see what use think of it feel free tweek all help is appreciated !
> 
> Have dropped carbs from 100g to 75g and going to up cardio as its been non existent try lose bit fat from belly and still gain muscle all help welcome cheers.
> 
> ...


Thats much more than 75g of carbs per day????????


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

mate i roughly work that out 220ish carbs


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

75g portion not 75g of carbs in form of macros should have been clearer

Diet does lack veg as im not that keen on it fruit and nuts are snacked on throughout usualy cashew nuts apples oranges bananas


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> What is clean bulking meant to mean?! Its an oxymoron either you are bulking or you are not. Bulk means fat and muscle. Why not just eat enough to cover work outs and slowly grow lean tissue so you don't need to diet in the future.
> 
> You miss vegetables and fruit this is what jumps out at me.


i agree with this, but how do you know how much to eat just to cover growth and lean tissue? sounds stupid, but generaly how would you know?? i think this is the main reason alot over eat and do put on alot of fat unecessary


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

75g of cooked or un cooked? 100g rice has like 68g carbs in it


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

uncooked


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> i agree with this, but how do you know how much to eat just to cover growth and lean tissue? sounds stupid, but generaly how would you know?? i think this is the main reason alot over eat and do put on alot of fat unecessary


If you get stronger and look bigger you are eating enough.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> i agree with this, but how do you know how much to eat just to cover growth and lean tissue? sounds stupid, but generaly how would you know?? i think this is the main reason alot over eat and do put on alot of fat unecessary


the fat stores come in handy,you never know when the next famine

is round the corner.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My personal definition of 'clean bulking' is a dietary plan that includes calories to cover energy ependiture from exercise, activity and metabolic cost of adding new growth but stops short of calorie intake that would also lead to increase in bodyfat percentage. Obviously it does allow a little fat gain as say getting to 210lbs and 10% b/fat from 180lbs and 10% b/fat means you have more fat in total, is just your percentage fat remains the same.

It is also a fundamentally 'clean' diet, with food choices based on goals of keeping health risk factors low and providing as many nutrients as possible from food rather than supp's. Normally this means not much processed food, as that is normally high on kcals but low on nutrients.

Getting the calorie levels right for a lean bulk is difficult to begin with and you can't write out a universal formula as it's very individual. The way to approach calories for a lean bulk I think is to initially aim at an approximate amount you think is appropriate based on experience, and to expect to have to tweak it several times over a period of weeks or month before you nail it.... and of course the amount of food needed increases ever so slightly over time so it's a non static diet.

In many ways this kind of diet, while really healthy, isn't best for everyone as most just want simplicity and a dietary plan they can follow without much hassle. Also most dont want to risk speed of development by maybe going to low on kcals for a while before getting it all right.

Eventually though it does become quite instinctive.

Going back to the OP, the suggested diet has far too little fruit and veg for it to be a clean bulk imo... it looks more like a standard bulking diet with a low-moderate carb content. Would do the job though, just not really a clean bulk.


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

come people give the guy a bit of a break.

add some veg to the meals mate and your good to go. if you see yourself getting a bit fat then cut the carbs a bit.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gt190 said:


> come people give the guy a bit of a break.
> 
> add some veg to the meals mate and your good to go. if you see yourself getting a bit fat then cut the carbs a bit.


Give the guy a break? I have only seen straight up advice on this thread....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Give the guy a break? I have only seen straight up advice on this thread....


lol i clean bulk.... :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

XJPX said:


> lol i clean bulk.... :whistling:


Perhaps you don't gain much fat but i hardly call your gains clean/water free:whistling:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:



> Perhaps you don't gain much fat but i hardly call your gains clean/water free:whistling:


 :lol: shush haha...hows ur water issues coming along?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

XJPX said:


> :lol: shush haha...hows ur water issues coming along?


:laugh:

I am pretty happy with things mate.

12lb heavier than last year at one week out and much leaner.

Final 2 weeks will really show what's up:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I am pretty happy with things mate.
> 
> ...


excited for u mate, i was just telling my gf how sikkk ur gonna look this year


----------

